# Blackwood Asylum - The Devils Chair, Urbex, and a wedding…



## UrbanX (May 23, 2009)

Good afternoon folks, get ready for an odd one. 

Last night I saw the film ‘The Devils chair’ and noticed the two locations where it was filmed looked VERY familiar. 

The location has been visited (and reported) by me on at least 3 occasions, and there are literally hundreds of reports on this place so I’m sure it doesn’t need anymore publicity, hence I’ve not mentioned the location. Truth be told it’s not an asylum either, but I think this is the best place for it - mod’s feel free to move. 

TBH I’m really surprised no one else has seen the film and put two and two together. I’ve not visited this place since I saw the film (last night) so I’m not able to post any ‘direct comparison’ shots. Are we sitting comfortably… 

The Entrance Hall:











Weirdly, in the dining room there’s just a single lone table - here’s Cavewheel relaxing on it…





…Little did he know the tables grizzy past…





Shot from the film:





Shot from my visit:





Note the grimy green walls:










Note the clown in the back ground (apologies for dark pic, it’s a dark bit in the film!)





It did freak me out a little when I discovered it on a lone explore





The Chair…note the fenestration behind the chair





Is the window on the left…





More in the entrance hall. You can even see the ‘Danger keep out’ sign painted on the white door by the airsofters that use the site. 










Shot from the film:





Rad’s had been nicked for scrap by the time I paid my first lone visit, only ten months after filming. 





Final shots from film





Even the same light fittings remain





Now, this is where it gets really weird, the ‘in-use’ asylum looked VERY familiar too. 






Was I a former patient? Had I visited it in a previous life? 

No…

…I got married there last year! 
Don’t believe me? Here’s me & Mrs UrbanX:





Imagine my surprise when I saw the office they were using (Note Lady Sandwich above the fireplace)





That was the actual room I got married in!! It’s so odd to see the guy from Garth Merenghi, and the IT crowd arsing around in there months before I was there signing my life away. 





Anyway folks, I hope you enjoyed my discovery, please don’t go nuts at the ‘Asylum’ with fake blood etc. 
Let’s leave this for others to discover , and experience it just like we have.


----------



## CHEWY (May 23, 2009)

Haha greeeat 

great place for a wedding too 

bet there's loads of locations been used for films (especially B movies) that are yet to be linked with places.


----------



## flashbang (May 23, 2009)

That's pretty awesome. The comparative shots are great.


----------



## Foxylady (May 23, 2009)

I agree. Fantastic comparison shots. Amazing that the film company left the site as is like that too.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 23, 2009)

Absolutely well spotted ol' chap!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## klempner69 (May 23, 2009)

What a brilliant report..totally different.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 23, 2009)

Cool stuff. When we explored the place earlier in the year we were told about the film being shot there.


----------



## skittles (May 23, 2009)

great report, really interesting and great pics

But I am very  if its not an asylum, what is it and if you gt married there has it since closed down or what?

PS Is the film any good


----------



## UrbanX (May 23, 2009)

it's now a school! Cromwell and peyps lived there, as did the legendary Earl of Sandwich! film was ok, bit confusing but very gory


----------



## skittles (May 23, 2009)

Oh thanks now I understand


----------



## cavewheel (May 24, 2009)

ummm, I may think twice before laying on any tables again.

Have not had chance to watch film yet, but will be shortly.

Nice comparison, especially if you have been there and know the places


----------

